# STOP LOOKING AT THE LCD!!!!!



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 4, 2008)

I switched from film to digital about 4 years ago. When I did it was so cool to be able to see the shot to check for color, exposure and sharpness. It be came routine to check after shots for this. When on a shoot a year or so ago with my wife as my assistant, she noticed that when I looked down to check the screen, i missed a great pose/shot. I thought it wasn't a big deal and I will probably be fine. On a cpl more shoots after that I tried to stop looking at the lcd. I was hooked!!! I have battled with this for some time now and for about the last 8 months or so, don't even check the lcd (except before shooting to check WB/EXP for that location) I am happy to say that because of this "recovery" I am able to get shots like this one:
http://www.joecoulsonphotography.com/blanket1_op_428x600.jpg

The girl was maing her way to the other children in the shoot with the blanket she was going to lay on. Had I been checking the shot I just made without her in the scen, I would have missed this shot( I personally LOVE this pic)

Anyway, just wondered if the rest of you are powerless over the LCD?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the key is to check the histogram, 
I do not need to see the picture (But it is nice) but I do like to look at the histogram to check exposure. You can check much faster than looking for hotspots in your photo.
I myself will never give this up. Being able to see detailed exposure information is great.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2008)

This is commonly called 'Chimping'.  From what I've heard, the term came about when someone observed a group of sports photographers...and after every burst of shots, they would all check their screens...and I guess they looked like a group of chimps.

I sometimes find that I'm checking it too often, so I try to do it less...but I'm usually checking the histogram, as Speedtrap mentioned, to see that my exposure is OK.  When shooting a fast moving job, like a wedding, I check it often...unless the shots are all in the same light.  When doing studio shooting, I check it and set it, then rarely look at the exposure....but I might check for expressions to know if I 'got the shot'.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes it does depend on what you are shooting for sure. I shoot mostly kids and they give you very small windows to capture their true personalities. I do not check with sports either. Weddings are different (for blinkers) but usually shooting raw will help as long as I shoot a touch underexp.


----------



## holga girl (Sep 4, 2008)

ug. this is certainly an issue for me. i am thinking about turning off the replay on my camera. sometimes i wonder, how did i get by for the past decade without a screen?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 4, 2008)

I never check mine (it's broken ), but yeah - I do miss being able to check the histogram...


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

histogram for certain - nothing worse than shooting for ages and not checking only to find out that you have blown the whole lot - or underexposed them (done that a few times now!). With wildlife I try and get a shot off early which is around the same place as the subject and then check that shot for exposure on the histogram - I leave it be or change to get the histogram right and then shoot way till the action is gone - checking when I can if the lighting changes (I also my settings as best I can to adapt, but the histogram is better at telling).


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 4, 2008)

I keep my screen off, and check it when I need to.  Obviously if staring at the screen is causing you to miss shots that's a bad thing.  If checking occasionally helps get good shots that's a good thing.  Long before LCD screens became popular photogs were using Polaroid because it helped them create better photos.  Everything in moderation.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 4, 2008)

> *STOP LOOKING AT THE LCD!!!!!*


 

*SO FREAKIN' SORRY !!!!!*    :greenpbl:

I will admit, I am a chimp when it comes to my histogram.  If something changes, check the HG, then shoot away.  Zoom out, zoom in, change DOF, background changes, etc, etc.....check HG.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> This is commonly called 'Chimping'.  From what I've heard, the term came about when someone observed a group of sports photographers...and after every burst of shots, they would all check their screens...and I guess they looked like a group of chimps.



And because whenever they see a photo they think is good, they point at it and say, "Ooh!  Ooh!  Ooh!"


----------



## Marnault (Sep 5, 2008)

I normally don't look at my LCD after most shots, but if using manual flash, or in difficult lighting I will usually check the first few shots to make sure everything looks good. But after that I normally don't look at my shots until there is a break in the "action" or major change in lighting.

Just as the op said, I find if you look at the LCD too much you end up missing some good shots.


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree, I usually just look once in a while to make sure my exposure is pretty accurate, particularly when the lighting changes (sun to shade, indoors - out etc.)


----------



## MBasile (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it depends on the situation. If you're trying to capture that one specific rare shot (like a child) then I wouldn't waste too much time with checking the LCD, if its something like a landscape or something in a studio, I would check it to make sure I like the shot.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's the answer.  It goes right over the LCD.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow...that stuff is expensive :shock:


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2008)

It has to be totally light-tight. That's why.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 5, 2008)

This ALWAYS happens to me when shooting lightning. I look to see what I got and if it's the correct exposure (which can never be told from the histogram at least for me, I just look at the picture) and then a great bolt comes up.....bugs the crap out of me

~Michael~


----------



## Overread (Sep 5, 2008)

just use some black insolation tape


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2008)

> It has to be totally light-tight. That's why.


That makes sense.  

As for Covering the LCD, $20+ a roll is a bit steep :er:

This reminds me of a 'learning tool' I read about a while ago and thought was clever.  
To help 'the average tourist' improve their digital photos, take a small square of tape and put it into the centre of their LCD screen.  Then hopefully, their photos won't all have their subjects dead centre.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2008)

I think chimping, for most people, inherently lends itself to being under-confident...not trusting yourself or your equipment. If you really know what you're doing, there are few times when checking a preview or histogram will actually make a difference.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 5, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I think chimping, for most people, inherently lends itself to being under-confident...not trusting yourself or your equipment. If you really know what you're doing, there are few times when checking a preview or histogram will actually make a difference.


 
Enough said. Great point

~Michael~


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 5, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Wow...that stuff is expensive :shock:



I KNOW!  When did it go up?  I still have a partial roll.  Maybe I should eBay it!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 5, 2008)

Completely ignoring the prominent history of Polaroid in professional and serious photography for the last 50 years, painters and sculptors get to look at their work as it's being made.  No one would accuse them of being diffident for using their eyes.  I take best advantage of the tools I'm given.  When I'm painting or drawing I'm allowed to make as many preliminary sketches as I want.  No one would ever expect me to create a painting without some rough sketches, some redos, even going back and starting over.  Not all photography subjects and situations lend themselves to spending a lot of time, but in general I'm convinced that having instant preview available is more of a help than a hindrance.


----------



## usayit (Sep 5, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I think chimping, for most people, inherently lends itself to being under-confident...not trusting yourself or your equipment. If you really know what you're doing, there are few times when checking a preview or histogram will actually make a difference.



I agree!!!

1) Histogram is just another tool to leverage.  I see no difference between chimping the histogram and double checking exposure with a handheld meter.
2) Shooting digital is not like shooting film.  Its easier to loose details in the shadows and highlights when shooting digital... film is more forgiving. 

I guess people also have forgotten how polariod made money in the past.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Alpha, I was wondering how long it would take before someone got it, ok thread closed.


----------



## andrew99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> This reminds me of a 'learning tool' I read about a while ago and thought was clever.
> To help 'the average tourist' improve their digital photos, take a small square of tape and put it into the centre of their LCD screen.  Then hopefully, their photos won't all have their subjects dead centre.



Haha, that's a good one!  Kinda makes you wonder why camera makers don't put the auto-focus points on the rule of thirds points instead of the center!


----------



## Jon_Are (Sep 13, 2008)

> If you really know what you're doing, there are few times when checking a preview or histogram will actually make a difference.



To be fair, maybe some folks _don't_ know what they're doing (yet). It's called practicing and learning.

Jon


----------



## Alpha (Sep 13, 2008)

Jon_Are said:


> To be fair, maybe some folks _don't_ know what they're doing (yet). It's called practicing and learning.
> 
> Jon



If that were the case there would be few to no advanced or professionals chimping. 

If you ever watch someone chimp, a beginner or professional, it's quite easy to see in almost all cases it's a crutch and not a learning tool.


----------

